# Pioneer DEH-80PRS



## jimiepr (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi , want to replace my car HU currently have the DEH S4050BT (2018) wondering how is the 80PRS ? i understand that this is old HU(2011) and it not support FLAC files .
is it still worth the purchasing in terms of sound quality ? would i feel the change while playing FLAC files ? 
i mostly use BT to play music from my phone and most of my files are FLAC & 320Mbps 
Thanks in advance ...
Jimi


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

That's a great question. I can't answer but welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I still use the 80prs as source in my truck and BT stream music via a samsung phone (I've been too lazy to pull the deck to replace the bad USB cord for my flash drives). My playback over BT includes some flac, 320, 256, etc. There's a minor audible difference between the higher rates vs lower ones, sure, but unless your stereo is really setup for that sort of playback you will still enjoy various bit rates. The conversion is being done in the phone anyways, but what's more important is how good the recording is.

Still, having a deck that can tune a 3-way and one seat position certainly is a step up from one that doesn't even include left/right EQ.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiepr (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks guys , spoke with Pioneer rep he told me that it worth the money even though it an old version . regard the Flac i'm not audiophile and that's why i ask you here ...
have pair of Focal component 6.5 in front pair of Alpine 5.25 rear & underseat active SUB of kenwood 
don't have amplifier ...
Jimi


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

jimiepr said:


> Thanks guys , spoke with Pioneer rep he told me that it worth the money even though it an old version . regard the Flac i'm not audiophile and that's why i ask you here ...
> have pair of Focal component 6.5 in front pair of Alpine 5.25 rear & underseat active SUB of kenwood
> don't have amplifier ...
> Jimi


Not running a separate amplifier will only limit the amount of clean output you can get from the speakers so if you just listening at low to moderate levels you'll be okay. 

Personally, I wouldn't bother running rears off of that deck when you can go fully active on the fronts. Regardless of power levels, the main advantage in that deck is its DSP which will not be used to the fullest if ran with passives. Not a hard rule here, just a compromise if used in the way you plan. Not to mention the different voicing of each set might heavily tax the EQ when trying to balance the sound. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

jimiepr said:


> Hi , want to replace my car HU currently have the DEH S4050BT (2018) wondering how is the 80PRS ? i understand that this is old HU(2011) and it not support FLAC files .
> 
> is it still worth the purchasing in terms of sound quality ? would i feel the change while playing FLAC files ?
> 
> ...


Bluetooth sucks compared to FLAC, just put some 44.1khz 16bit wav (that's the highest quality the 80prs supports) files on a usb stick. Yes, it's worth it.


----------



## jimiepr (Feb 6, 2019)

O.K i order it from Amazon cost me 320$ hope i wont regret it 
Thank you all ! have a greate weekend ...
Jimi


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Even with the best speakers (headphone, and home audio included) most people cannot consistently tell the difference between lossless (flac) and 320kbps files. Giveit a shot for yourself on the nicest setup you can get your hands on. 

https://www.npr.org/sections/therecord/2015/06/02/411473508/how-well-can-you-hear-audio-quality

If you can't reliably tell the difference in a quiet home setting, then there certainly isn't any need to worry about it in a car. Losing FLAC playback should not at all be a deal-breaker.


----------



## jimiepr (Feb 6, 2019)

Guys , the radio i order came from US and unfortunately i understood that it not support EU frequency 
the seller told me :'it not EU but it has RDS' 
what does it means RDS from google search it says only text exhibition ?!?!
will it receive 97FM on 99.8 FM ...?
Thanks in advance ...
Jimi


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

you can buy a frequency converter


----------

